# Burbot



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I think this winter is the year I finally make a trip up to the Gorge to catch Burbot, and I was hoping for any suggestions on where to go and what to use. My understanding is they are more concentrated on the Wyoming side but can you fish on that side with a Utah fishing license? What are the best lures/bait to use? What time of day is best? How deep and what kind of structure to look for them in? Any advice would be appreciated and it seems like the more people that go up there and catch them the better it is since they are an invasive species so hopefully no one wants to keep any secrets with respect to Burbot fishing at the Gorge.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

dusk has been the best time for us. Fish have been found in 20'-50'. They fight pretty good. Make sure you have some kind of bait tipped on your jig. I recommend the ratical glow jigs, they will glow a lot longer then any other company. As far as fishing license's. you can fish with a utah license on the wyoming side but you do need to buy a wyoming stamp I think they were 10 or 15 dollars and they're good through the calendar year. And sad to say, yes, people will protect there spots even though it's hariming the fishery.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Burbot are fairly easy under the ice most of the time. I won't protect them at all. Get them all out of the Gorge, if it were possible. Anyway, here's what I've found. Get a Wyoming stamp, $10, to go with your Utah license. You can get them in Evanston, Green River, Rock Springs, and Manila. If you go down the west side of the lake there are plenty of access roads both paved and dirt, many of which don't require 4x4. Get on Google Earth and go scouting for roads and likely bays to fish. Find a deep looking cove (a map will help) with some moderately steep points and reasonable access to the main channel. Drill a bunch of holes going from shallow (5 ft) to deep (45-80 ft). During the day fish the deeper holes and as it gets dark come shallower. If they're in there you'll get bit especially after dusk. When fishing through the ice, you can use up to 6 lines so you can spread things out.

Technique - Many use glowing lures for best success. Jigs (tubes, twisters, hair, feather, whatever) that are 2 to 4" long, jigging spoons that rattle, plain hook and bait all work. Try active jigging and dead sticking to find what the fish want. Keep the glow charged every 15 minutes or so. Fish the baits within 12" of bottom. If you use a light, fish the darkest edge of the lighted area. Crowded, noisy areas tend to shut fish down so I move to the edges to find more active fish.

Baits - nightcrawlers, frozen chubs/suckers, carp, liver, shrimp, crayfish all can work. You might purchase some scent like Smelly Jelly in crawdad or sardine to increase the scent trail in the water.

Don't hesitate to move if you aren't getting bit, there are lots of burbot to be found but they may concentrate on certain areas off points. You might want to go to the community holes first, such as Lost Dog, Buckboard, or Anvil so you can see exactly how others are doing it then venture off on your own. Be prepared for two things: burbot are the slimiest fish you'll ever deal with, take a towel to hold them with and the other is the Wyoming wind. Good luck and I hope you catch them all.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome Nate! Thank you for the thorough and detailed information. I am planning to head up as soon as I hear the ice is safe. Hopefully it won't be long...


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I wouldn't mind teaming up with some people who might want to go and do this. My work buddy and I have been throwing this idea around. I think it would be a great weekend trip.

How thick does the ice get on FG? I only have a hand auger.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

You can also get the Wyo stamp at the Buckboard store, the bay there produces burbot during the summer, probably there in winter as well. You can expect ice from 12 to 24 inches later on.(Jan)


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

wyoguy said:


> You can also get the Wyo stamp at the Buckboard store, the bay there produces burbot during the summer, probably there in winter as well. You can expect ice from 12 to 24 inches later on.(Jan)


yeah... thats a bit much for a hand auger I think


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

when you get that wyo stamp you can use 6 poles each with your name on the pole ,thats the way it was last year.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> I only have a hand auger.


If you have a sharp hand auger like the SM Lazer or a Nils and you team up with a partner you can go through 20" of ice in about 30 seconds. My 16 yr old son and I team up and take few minutes to drill about a dozen holes in an area then proceed to fish them. Drilling alone I can't handle more than 2 or 3 holes in 20". I can do quite a few in 10" or less.


----------

